# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Ճիշտ շնչել/Շնչառական վարժություններ

## Apsara

Պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ շնչելը մարդու կյանքը պահպանելու ամենառաջնային բանն է: Քանի վայրկյան մարդ կարող է առանց շնչել ապրել, ընդհամենը մի քանի, այնինչ առանց ուտել՝40 օր, առանց ջրի՝ 20 օր, առանց քուն՝ 12 օր /մոտավոր/: 
Եթե ուշադրություն դարձնեք ձեր շնչառությանը, երբ դուք ջղայնացած եք կամ շատ ուրախ եք կամ նյարդայնացած եք, կնկատեք, որ այն տարբեր է: Ջղայնացած մարդը արագ և մակերեսային է շնչում, ուրախ մարդը երկար խորը շունչեր է քաշում… => որ էմոցիաները ազդում են մարդու շնչառության վրա, իսկ ինչու չփորձել հակառակը՝ շնչառական վարժությունների միջոցով ազդել մարդու էմոցիաների վրա: 

Այժմ համարյա բոլոր շեյպինգ զոներում առաջարկվում են արագ նիհարելու համար շնչառական վարժություններով ուղղեկցված ֆիզիկական վարժություններ: Ի դեպ նշեմ, որ դրանք բավականին էֆեկտիվ են, շատ արագ հալացնում են ճարպերը, մարդ ավելի առույգ և էներգիայով լի է դառնում: 

Բացի դրանից կան նաև պրանայամաներ, որոնք նախատեսված են մարդուն կենսատու էներգիայով լիցքավորելու համար, ինչպես նաև տոքսիկազերծում են օրգանիզմը:

Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ դուք լսե՞լ եք, կամ գուցե օգտվել եք շնչառական վարժություններից:

----------

cold skin (30.07.2009), dvgray (12.02.2010), Kita (30.07.2009), Rhayader (30.07.2009), Արևհատիկ (11.02.2010), Գևոր (04.08.2009), Ֆոտոն (31.07.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

Պրանայաման հաճախ կիրառվում է շնչառական վարժությունների տեսքով: Որոշ մարդիկ, իհարկե, սիրում են դա քննադատել (ավելի հաճելի է խոսել աբստրակտ ու ռոմանտիկ «պսիխիկ պրանայամայի» մասին, որը *չ*անելն ավելի հեշտ է):

Ճիշտ պրանայամայի դեպքում մարմնի շնչառական վարժությանը համարժեք վարժություն է անում նաև միտքը (հաթհա յոգա՝ մարմնի ու մտքի ներդաշնակություն), ու ինչպես օդն է լցվում ու դուրս հոսում թոքերից, այնպես էլ տիեզերական պրանան է լցվում ու դուրս հոսում մարդու միջից: :Smile: 

Շատ հետաքրքիր են նաև Տաի Ձի Ցյուանի շնչառական վարժությունները, բայց ես կցանկանաի կոմունիստացված համակարգի փոխարեն Յան կամ Չեն Տաի Ձի Ցյուանի գրականություն ու վիդեո գտնել:

----------

Apsara (30.07.2009), cold skin (30.07.2009), Գևոր (04.08.2009), Ռեդ (30.07.2009)

----------


## Apsara

«Պրանա» տերմինը ոչ բոլորին է հայտնի, կփորձեմ իմացածիս չափով բացատրել: Պրանան դա նույն կենսատու կամ կենսական էներգիան է, ռուսերեն ասում են тонкая энергия, որով հարուստ է օդը, իհարկե ուտելիքը, ջուրը նույնպես պրանա է պարունակում, բայց օդը ամենահարուստն է: Պրանայամաները հենց նախատեսված են նրա համար, որ օդի մեջ պարունակվող անսպառ կենսատու էներգիան ամենայն արագ կերպով օրգանիզմ «ներմուծեն»: Պրանայամաների դեպքում արդյունքը ակնթարթորեն է: պրանայամաները իրենցից բարդ կամ դժվար վարժություններ չեն ներկայացնում, բայց սովորել նախատեսվում է կրթված ուսուցչից, քանզի սխալ կիրառման կամ ուսուցման դեպքում հնարավոր է արդյունքի չհասնել, իսկ հազվագյուտ դեպքերում էլ հակառակ արդյունք ստանալ:

----------


## Rhayader

Հահա, տենց լավ ուսուցչի պատճառ էր, որ Բեննետն ու Կրոուլին ասթմա ստացան :LOL: 

Իրականում ճիշտ արդյունք ստանալու ու չվնասվելու համար անհրաժեշտ է հիշել յոգայի ոսկե կանոնը. վարժությունը մարտահրավեր չի, ու այն անհրաժեշտ է անել, քանի դեռ հարմարավետ ես զգում քեզ: Երբ սկսեցիր լարվել, բաց թող: :Smile:

----------

Apsara (30.07.2009)

----------


## Apsara

> Հահա, տենց լավ ուսուցչի պատճառ էր, որ Բեննետն ու Կրոուլին ասթմա ստացան
> 
> Իրականում ճիշտ արդյունք ստանալու ու չվնասվելու համար անհրաժեշտ է հիշել յոգայի ոսկե կանոնը. վարժությունը մարտահրավեր չի, ու այն անհրաժեշտ է անել, քանի դեռ հարմարավետ ես զգում քեզ: Երբ սկսեցիր լարվել, բաց թող:


Լրիվ ճիշտ ես, յոգան հենց դա էլ թելադրում է, մարմնի համար ամենահարմարավետ պայմանները, որից հետո պիտի լրիվ ռելաքսիացիա գա :Smile:  Մեդիտացիա արդյունքով: 

Բայց կոնկրետ իմ իմացած շնչառական վարժությունները ասթմա չեն կարող առաջացնել, բայց նրանցից մեկը մի անգամ տաքություն ունեի ու մոռացել էի, որ հակացուցված է ճնշման, հղիության և տաքության ժամանակ, արեցի ու ինձ թված հեսա գլխիս անոթները կպայթեն, միանգամից վատացա, աչքերիս առաջ մթնեց ստիպված դադարեցրի, մեկ այլ վարժությամբ ինձ նորմայի բերեցի :Smile:

----------


## Kita

Լավ բան է հա: :Smile:  Նույնիսկ զբաղվել եմ դրանով, շնչառությունս ոնց էր լավացել, էտ մի ամիսը գրեթե բերանով չէի շնչում, իսկ վարժությունները շատ կայֆն են, յոգայի վրա հիմնված լինելն է նպաստում երևի: Ու կարևորը կայֆ ճկունություն է զարգացնում, չնայած եթե տեղից չկուն չես, շատ բաներ դժվար կլինեն ու ոչ հաճելի:

----------

Apsara (30.07.2009)

----------


## Apsara

> Լավ բան է հա: Նույնիսկ զբաղվել եմ դրանով, շնչառությունս ոնց էր լավացել, էտ մի ամիսը գրեթե բերանով չէի շնչում, իսկ վարժությունները շատ կայֆն են, յոգայի վրա հիմնված լինելն է նպաստում երևի: Ու կարևորը կայֆ ճկունություն է զարգացնում, չնայած եթե տեղից չկուն չես, շատ բաներ դժվար կլինեն ու ոչ հաճելի:


Ճիշտ ես Կիտ, էտ մի կողմի մասին մոռացել էի նշել, որ իսկապես շատ արագ ճկունացնում ա մարդուն, մեկ էլ եթե մինչև էտ հևալով պիտի հասնեի 5-րդ հարկ, դրանից հետո զգում ես, որ շունչդ հերիքում ա :Smile:

----------


## Kita

> Ճիշտ ես Կիտ, էտ մի կողմի մասին մոռացել էի նշել, որ իսկապես շատ արագ ճկունացնում ա մարդուն, մեկ էլ եթե մինչև էտ հևալով պիտի հասնեի 5-րդ հարկ, դրանից հետո զգում ես, որ շունչդ հերիքում ա


Ես օրինակ չնայած նիհար չեմ, չնայած չաղ էլ չեմ, բայց տեղից ճկուն եմ, էտ վարժությունների հետ վաշե ջահելությունս հիշեցի :Jpit:  Ափսոսացի, որ գիմնաստիկան թողել եմ, նենց կայֆ էր, մարմինիտ ամեն մկանը զգում էիր :Smile: 
Դե իմ շնչառությունը շատ ահավոր վիճակում էր ու է :Smile:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Հետաքրքիր է...  :Think:  Կարելի է փորձել
Մի քանի վարժություն կարող եք սովորացնել գրառում անելով՞   :Jpit:

----------


## Yevuk

Մի հարց տամ. եթե մարդը խոսելու հետ խնդիրներ ունի, այդ վարժությունները կարո՞ղ են օգնել լավ խոսել…

----------


## Rhayader

> Մի հարց տամ. եթե մարդը խոսելու հետ խնդիրներ ունի, այդ վարժությունները կարո՞ղ են օգնել լավ խոսել…


Եթե հոգեբանական բնույթի են, ապա միանշանակ: Կարող եմ նույնիսկ սովորացնել:

----------

Yevuk (31.07.2009)

----------


## Kita

> Հետաքրքիր է...  Կարելի է փորձել
> Մի քանի վարժություն կարող եք սովորացնել գրառում անելով՞


Ան ես վիդիոներ ունեմ, կարող եմ տալ :Wink:

----------


## Yevuk

> Եթե հոգեբանական բնույթի են, ապա միանշանակ: Կարող եմ նույնիսկ սովորացնել:


Եթե դժվար չի, կարող եք մի քանի վարժության օրինակ բերել

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ շնչելը մարդու կյանքը պահպանելու ամենառաջնային բանն է: Քանի վայրկյան մարդ կարող է առանց շնչել ապրել, ընդհամենը մի քանի, այնինչ առանց ուտել՝40 օր, առանց ջրի՝ 20 օր, առանց քուն՝ 12 օր /մոտավոր/: 
> Եթե ուշադրություն դարձնեք ձեր շնչառությանը, երբ դուք ջղայնացած եք կամ շատ ուրախ եք կամ նյարդայնացած եք, կնկատեք, որ այն տարբեր է: Ջղայնացած մարդը արագ և մակերեսային է շնչում, ուրախ մարդը երկար խորը շունչեր է քաշում… => որ էմոցիաները ազդում են մարդու շնչառության վրա, իսկ ինչու չփորձել հակառակը՝ շնչառական վարժությունների միջոցով ազդել մարդու էմոցիաների վրա: 
> 
> Այժմ համարյա բոլոր շեյպինգ զոներում առաջարկվում են արագ նիհարելու համար շնչառական վարժություններով ուղղեկցված ֆիզիկական վարժություններ: Ի դեպ նշեմ, որ դրանք բավականին էֆեկտիվ են, շատ արագ հալացնում են ճարպերը, մարդ ավելի առույգ և էներգիայով լի է դառնում: 
> 
> Բացի դրանից կան նաև պրանայամաներ, որոնք նախատեսված են մարդուն կենսատու էներգիայով լիցքավորելու համար, ինչպես նաև տոքսիկազերծում են օրգանիզմը:
> 
> Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ դուք լսե՞լ եք, կամ գուցե օգտվել եք շնչառական վարժություններից:


Վարդուհի ջան, ինչքան գիտեմ, առանց ջրի մարդն ապրում է 5 օր, իսկ առանց քնելու` տարիներ:  :Blush: 

Ես շնչառական վարժություններ չեմ արել, բայց խորը շնչել-արտաշնչելը զգացել եմ, որ շատ դրական է ազդում /յոգա պարապելու ժամանակ, օրինակ/:
Բացի նյարդերը հանգստացնելուց, մարմինն էլ է թուլացնում:
Իսկ այլ կարգի վարժությունների իմաստը ու նշանակությունը, ճիշտն ասած, այդքան էլ լավ չեմ հասկանում...  :Think:  հետաքրքիր կլիներ ավելի մանրամասն հասկանալ, թե որ վարժությունը ինչպես է ազդում

----------


## Apsara

> Վարդուհի ջան, ինչքան գիտեմ, առանց ջրի մարդն ապրում է 5 օր, իսկ առանց քնելու` տարիներ: 
> 
> Ես շնչառական վարժություններ չեմ արել, բայց խորը շնչել-արտաշնչելը զգացել եմ, որ շատ դրական է ազդում /յոգա պարապելու ժամանակ, օրինակ/:
> Բացի նյարդերը հանգստացնելուց, մարմինն էլ է թուլացնում:
> Իսկ այլ կարգի վարժությունների իմաստը ու նշանակությունը, ճիշտն ասած, այդքան էլ լավ չեմ հասկանում...  հետաքրքիր կլիներ ավելի մանրամասն հասկանալ, թե որ վարժությունը ինչպես է ազդում


Ան, դու հաստատ համոզված ես, որ ցանկացած մարդ առանց քնելու տարիներ կարող է ապրե՞լ :Shok: , առանց քնել ես ի նկատի եմ ունեցել բառացի ոչ մի վայրկյան աչք չփակելը:

Իսկ մյուս շնչառական վարժությունների էֆֆեկտի ու իմաստի մասին միայն ինքդ փորձելուց հետո կարող ես կարծիք կազմել: Առայժմ անէֆեկտ ոչ ոքի վրա չի անցել :Smile: , 

Մեկ էլ եկեք հաշվի առնենք, որ այժմ շատ ու բազմազան են շնչառական վարժությունները, ես մի քանիսը գիտեմ, որոնք կոչվում են պրանայամաներ ու յոգայի հետ եմ օգտագործում, գիտեմ կրիյա կոչվող շնչառական վարժությունը, բհաստրիկան: 
Իսկ այ քույրս  աերոֆլեքսի մասնագետ է, որը  շնչառական վարժություններ և մարմնավարժություն համակցություն է իրենից ներկյացնում: Հենց սա է  արագ նիհարելու միջոցը:

----------


## Rhayader

> Եթե դժվար չի, կարող եք մի քանի վարժության օրինակ բերել


Պրոբլեմը նկարագրի, կասեմ:

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

> Պրոբլեմը նկարագրի, կասեմ:


/Ներողություն, որ խառնվում եմ, բայց/ օրինակ - շունչդ սկսում է կտրվել, երբ պիտի մեծ լսարանի առաջ խոսես:

----------


## Apsara

> /Ներողություն, որ խառնվում եմ, բայց/ օրինակ - շունչդ սկսում է կտրվել, երբ պիտի մեծ լսարանի առաջ խոսես:


ինձ էլ կներեք, որ միջամտում եմ, բայց այս դեպքում մի քանի անգամ բարձր հազալը կամ ուժեղ, ձայնով հոգոց հանելը օգնում են, սա պետք է կատարել անմիջապես լսարանի առաջ դուրս գալուց առաջ:

Իսկ եթե բուն խնդիրն ես ուզում իմանալ, գիտեմ քեզ դուր չի գա, բայց կասեմ, դա ընդամենը եսիկի կամ Էգոի դրսևորումն է :Wink:

----------


## E-la Via

*Մեր կյանքի հիմքերի հիմքը շնչառությունն է:* Առանց սննդի մարդը կարող է գոյատևել 40-60 օր, իսկ առանց շնչելու` վայրկյաններ: Եթե մարդը բնականից ներշնչեր ու արտաշնչեր ռիթմիկ, այսինքն` հավասարաչափ, նա կապրեր ավելի երկար: 

*Պրանայամայի վարժությունները, որ հաճախ մենք անվանում ենք շնչառական վարժություններ, իրենց էությամբ և բովանդակությամբ նույնն են (ուղղակի այդ բառը` ՙՊրանայամա՚, հին հնդկերեն  նշանակում է տիեզերական էներգիա): 
*
Մենք` բնության ամենակատարյալ կենդանիներս, ամենօրյա մեր գոյավիճակի կենարար ուժը ստանում ենք Արարչադաշտից, վերցնում մեր բաժինն ու ապրում մեր ամբողջ կյանքը: Այդ ուժը  շոշոափելի չէ, ոչ էլ տեսանելի, բայց այն տարածված է մեր ամբողջ մարմնում, մեզ շունչ է պարգևում, տալիս է անսպառ էներգիա` գործի դնելով մեր կենդանի բջիջները, լույս, էլեկտրականություն, ձգողականություն առաջացնում, թրթռանքներ առաջացնում առաջացնում մեր բջիջներում, որ կարողանանք գոյատևել  և զգալ նրա անճանաչելի ուժը: Դա մեր շնչառությունն է, որ այնքան կարևոր նշանակություն ունի մարդու համար: Դա տիեզերական էներգիան է, որ ստանում ենք մեր ամբողջ կյանքում, և այն կոչվում է *Պրանա:*

Մեզ` բոլոր մահկանացուներիս, անկախ նրաից, գիտենք այդ մասին, թե ոչ, այն ուղեկցում է մեզ ամբողջ կյանքում:

 Առանց Պրանայի միջնորդության, գիտակցությունը չի կարող գործել: Միայն Պրանայի թրթռանքներն են ուղեղում մտքեր ծնում, Պրանան գիտակցության շարժիչ ուժն է:

*Պրանան տիեզերական ամբողջ էներգիայի ընդհանուր գումարն է, բնության բոլոր ուժերի գումարը: Այն ուժերի և էներգիայի, որոնք թաքնված են մարդու մեջ, գտնվում են մեր շուրջը, ամենուրեք: Ջերմություն, լույս, էլեկտրականություն, մագնիսականություն: Բոլորը Պրանայի դրսևորման ձևերն են: Բոլոր ուժերը, էներգիան և Պրանան բխում են միակ ազբյուրից, կամ նրանց ընդհանուր սկզբնապատճառից:* Այն գոյության ամենաբարձրից մինչև ամենացածր  ոլորտների ուժն է: Ինչ որ տեսնում ենք զգայական աշխարհում, այն ամենը, ինչ շարժվում է, գործում կամ կյանքի նշույլ դրսևորում, բոլորը Պրանայի արտահայտություններն են կամ դրսևորումները: Եթերը նույնպես Պրանայի արտահայտությունն է: Պրանան կապված է բանականության, բանականության միջոցով` կամքին, կամքի միջոցով` անհատական հոգուն, իսկ նրա միջոցով բարձրագույն կեցությանը: Եթե դուք գիտեք  ղեկավարել Պրանայի փոքր ալիքները, որոնք գործում են բանականության միջոցով, ձեզ հայտնի կդառնա համընդհանուր Պրանան հնազանդեցնելու գաղտնիքը: Նման մարդիկ կյանքում ավելի հաջողակ են լինում, ավելի ազդեցիկ և հմայիչ քան ուրիշները:

*Տիրապետելով շնչառական վարժություններին` դուք կարող եք արդյունավետորեն ղեկավարել մարմնի բոլոր շարժումներն ու տարբեր նյարդային հոսանքները: 
Պրանայի ղեկավարման օգնությամբ դուք կարող եք կառավարել հանգամանքները, ձեր բնավորությունը և գիտակցորեն անձնական կյանքը ներդաշնակել տիեզերական կյանքին: 

Նա ձեր կյանքի ցանկացած պահին ձեր կողքին է, օգտվեք նրանից:* Դուք նույնպես կարող եք հասնել դրան, երբ սկսեք զբաղվել Պրանայամայով և շնչառական վարժություններ կատարեք:

Ներշնչեք դանդաղ և հանգիստ` մտքով կենտրանանալով: Շունչը պահեք այնքան ժամանակ, ինչքան այն ձեզ հարմար է, և այնուհետև այն դանդաղ արտաշնչեք:

Ավելի մանրամասն կարող եք կարդալ  այստեղ

* Արմուշ Բաղդասարյան Արմենթերապիա շարքից*

----------

Yevuk (11.02.2010), Արևհատիկ (11.02.2010)

----------


## E-la Via

*ԺԱՄԱՆԱԿԻ  ՊՐԱՆԱՅԱՄԱ
(շնչառական վարժություններ քայլելու ընթացքում)
*
*Ժամանակի պրանայաման մեր սեփական ստեղծագործության արդյունք է, այն տալիս է զարմանալիորեն հրաշք արդյունք, նշում է «Յոգաթերապիայի» հեղինակ Ս. Շիիվանադան: Այս վարժությունը կարող են կատարել բոլորը` երիտասարդները, պատանիները, աղջիկները, չափահաս և ծեր մարդիկ: Անձամբ համոզվել եմ, որ այս շնչառական վարժությունն քայլելով, բուժում է տասնյակ ծանր հիվանդություններ:*

Վաղ առավոտյան, երբ փողոցներում չկա ոչ մի շարժում, երեկոյան կանաչազարդ այգիներում, որտեղ մաքուր օդը քեզ է ձգում, կատարիր 20 րոպե տևողությամբ զբոսանք մաքուր օդում, որտեղ չկա ոչ մի փոշի: Իսկ ովքեր աշխատանքի բերումով շատ զբաղված են կարող են ժամանակի պրանայաման կատարել բաց պատշգամբում, երբ կունենաք ազատ ժամանակ:

Զբոսանքի ժամանակ կրծքավանդակը պետք է պահեք ուղիղ, սկսում եք դանդաղ ներշնչել քայլելով, որտեղ չկա ծուխ և փոշի: Այդ ժամանակ մտքում հաշվեք 1, 2, 3, 4 և կատարեք ներշնչում, այնուհետև արտաշնչում` դարձյալ հաշվելով 1, 2, 3, 4 թվանշանները: Այնուհետև կարող եք այդ ավելացնել, ներշնչելով 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 դարձյալ արտաշնչելով, որովայնը դատարկելով ամբողջությամբ: Ընդհանրապես սկսնակները և հիվանդները, կարող են ներշնչել և արտաշնչել հավասար քայլերով, առանց 4 կամ 6 հաշվով շնչելու: Բոլոր դժվարությունները կվերանան մեկ շաբաթ մարզվելուց հետո, իսկ կրոնավոր մարդիկ կարող են քայլել և ընթացքում կրկնել "Աստծու" կամ հատուկ "Օմ" անվանումով մանտրայ: 

Երբ այսպիսի ռիթմիկ շնչառությամբ քայլելը հաճելի կլինի, հարկավոր է ուշադրություն դարձնել, ներշնչումը կատարել 6 հաշվով, քայլով, իսկ արտաշնչումը` 8 քայլով: Այսպիսի ռիթմով կարող եք զբոսնել մի քանի շաբաթ:

Եթե այդ ընթացքում լավ արդյունք ունենաք, հարկավոր է ներշնչման և արտաշնչման քայլերի քանակը հասցնել 8-ի: Դա կախված է մարդու անհատականությունից, հատկապես թոքերի տարողունակությունից: Այս երևույթը կապված է թոքերի տարողունակության կարգավորման հետ, նույնիսկ քայլերի քանակն ավելացնել 8, 10, 12,…ի: 2-3 տարի պարապելուց հետո կկարողանաք այդ վարժության տևողությունը զբոսանքի ժամանակ երկարացնել, հասցնելով նույնիսկ մեկ ժամվա, նույնիսկ առանց կանգնելու և ընդմիջում տալու:

Հարկավոր է նախազգուշացնել, որ երբեք չշտապեք, ինչպես արտաշնչման և ներշնչման ժամանակի քանակության ավելացման, այնպես էլ երկարության, զբոսանքի տևողության հարցում: Ինչպես յոգայի ամեն մի վարժության, այնպես էլ Ժամանակի պրանայամայի ժամանակ պահանջվում է աստիճանակություն, արդյունքի հասնել դանդաղորեն:

Հարկավոր է առանձնապես հիշել, որ հոգեկան զգացողության և շնչառության դժվարության դեպքեր չպետք է լինեն, եթե հանկարծ այդպիսի զգացողություն լինի, ապա այդ բխում է մարդու անհատականությունից, որի դեպքում կարող եք կատարել 1-2 սովորական շնչառական վարժություն (նստած, կանգնած, պառկած) վիճակում և նորից շարունակեք վարժությունը:
Վարժությունը կատարելիս կարող եք ժամանակը բաշխել 3 էտապով: Այսպես, մի քանի շաբաթ քայլում եք Ժամանակի պրանայամայի համար, զբոսանքի սկզբում հատկացնում 2, մեջտեղում 2, վերջում 2 րոպե, ընդամենը 6 րոպե: Երբ 6 րոպեն կլրանա, կարող եք րոպեների տևողությունը հասցնել սկզբում 3, մեջտեղում 3, վերջում 3, ընդհանուր գումարը կլինի 9 րոպե: Աստիճանաբար ժամանակի քանակությունը կարող եք հասցնել 12, 15 րոպեի, նույնիսկ 18 րոպեի, դա կախված է մարդու անհատականությունից: Այս բոլոր տևողությունների քանակությունը կախված է թոքերի բշտիկներից:

Նորից եմ կրկնում, շտապել չի կարելի, ինչպես այդ վայել է յոգերին և այդ թվում այս վարժությունները կատարող անձանց:

*ՕԳՏԱԿԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ*: Ժամանակի պրանայամայի օգտակարությունը համեմատած սովորական պրանայամայի հետ, ավելի մեծ է, այն ամրացնում է մարդու կարևոր օրգանները` սրտի և թոքերի աշխատանքը, մաքրում է արյունը, վերացնում օրգանիզմի թուլությունը: Եթե այդ պրանայամայի վարժությունը կատարեք կանոնավոր, ամեն օր, օրական 30 րոպե ժամանակահատվածում, նույնիսկ բացիլային թոքախտը լրիվ բուժվում է, պլևրիտը, ասթման, տիֆը, ինֆլուենցիան և այլ հիվանդություններ չեն վարակի պարապողի օրգանիզմը:
Այն օգնում է օրգանիզմին պայքարելու բոլոր հիվանդությունների դեմ, առանձնապես շատ օգտակար է մեծահասակ և ծեր մարդկանց համար: Ովքեր ցանկանում են ապրել առողջ և երկար, պարտավոր են օրական երկու անգամ առավոտյան և երեկոյան անցկացնել մաքուր օդում: Միայն Ժամանակի պրանայաման կարող է օրգանիզմին տալ իմունիտետ բոլոր տիպի հիվանդությունների դեմ պայքարելու, մանավանդ նրանց, ովքեր ուշադրություն են դարձնում սննդի ռեժիմի և կյանքի կանոնավորության վրա:

*Ոչ ոքի ոչ մի հիվանդություն չի կարող մոտենալ, եթե օրական մեկ ժամ տրամադրի առողջությանը և կատարի ժամանակի պրանայամա վարժությունը:*

Ներշնչումը և արտաշնչումը պետք է կատարել դանդաղորեն, հանգիստ, խորությամբ և երկարությամբ, նաև ժամանակի քանակության տևողության առումով: Իսկ եթե պարապմունքի ընթացքում հանկարծ զգաք ծակոցներ, թիկունքի, գոտկատեղի, մանավանդ ձախ հատվածում, հարկավոր է անմիջապես դադարեցնել, մինչև որ ծակոցները մեղմանան, կամ անցնեն, կարող եք նույնիսկ շաբաթներով հանգստանալ, քայլել, զբոսնել սովորական շնչառությամբ: Դուք գիտեք, մեր օրերում թոքախտ հիվանդության դեմ կատարում են БЦЖ վակցինայի ներարկում, որպես թոքախտի պաշտպանական միջոցառում: Յոգայի առանձին ասանաներն ու պրանայամաները ավելի մեծ արդյունք կարող են տալ թոքախտավորներին ապաքինելու, քան այդ դեղորայքի ներարկումը: Ժամանակի պրանայամայի վարժության կատարումը ոչ միայն օգնում է թոքախտը ապաքինելու, այլև զանազան հիվանդություններից հեռու մնալու գործում: Այս թանկարժեք վարժությունները կարող եք կատարել օրվա ցանկացած ժամին, մանավանդ զբոսանքի ժամանակ, նույնիսկ` աշխատանքի գնալուց և գալուց:


Եթե ցանկանում եք ավելի մանրամասն ծանոթանալ շնչառական այլ վարժությունների կարող եք այցելել այստեղ:

----------

Ֆոտոն (11.02.2010)

----------


## Փիսիկ

ի՜նչ տեղին թեմա մի մարդու համար, որ մի ժամ առաջ խեղդվում էր , որովհետև հանկարծակի զգաց, որ էլ չի շնչում...  :Sad:  սկսվում է զզվելի ալերգիկ սեզոնը, երբ օդում խառնվում է ամեն ինչ, և թոքերից թույլ մարդիկ ուզում են ընդամենը շնչել՝ առանց ցավի  :Sad:

----------


## Apsara

Ժող ջան, ուրախ եմ, որ պրանայամաներով հետաքրքրվողներ կան, բայց շատ եմ խնդրում, կարդալով կամ հեռախոսով և այլ հեռահաղորդակցման միջոցներով մի՛ սովորեք և մի՛ կատարեք շնչառական վարժություններ, դա կարող է վնասակար լինել: Մի վախեցեք, բայց հասկացեք, որ այն ինչ ճիշտ ձևում լավ է սխալ ձևում կարող է լրիվ հակառակ ազդեցությունը ունենալ: Երևանում արդեն խնդիր չէ մի շաբաթում կամ ավելի կարճ ժամանակում տեղում շփվելով ուսուցչի հետսովորել և հետո ամբողջ կյանքում օգտագործել պրանայամաները իրենց տեսակներով:

Սա ընդհամենը մարդասիրական խորհուրդ, բայց ոչ քննադատություն

----------


## melancholia

Լիովին համաձայն եմ ձեզ հետ: Նախկինում ես ինտեռնետով   հետաքրքրության համար կարդում, հետո նաև սկսեցի կատարել այդ վարժությունները: Անկեղծ ասած ոչ մի էֆեկտ առանձնապես չէի նկատում: Վստահ եմ ինչոր բան այն չէի անում:

----------

